# Bass reports



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

No one likes to post any reports here, been 16 days.
I guess we ain't suppose to.
So all I'll say about this morning is it was foggy.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

You have to catch them to have a report! Heard Milton has been on fire. Big bass caught on the ledges


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

That is a toad!!


----------

